# Is this a safe Sealant for Smoker Interior?



## backtothebush

I need to seal some gaps inside of my smoker build. Is this stuff safe to use?

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/permatex-red-high-temp-rtv-adhesive-sealant-80ml/981038


----------



## nptwnsmkr

Looking at the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) I would say absolutely not safe to use in a cooking environment.

http://www.permatex.com/documents/MSDS/01_USA-English/81311.pdf


----------



## backtothebush

Damn... my problem is this... I live in Canada. I cant seem to find a single food grade hi-temp silicone here. any I found in the us that ship to Canada charge 3x what the silicone costs to ship it to me.....I have even tried contacting all of the places you can buy bbq and smokers and parts.... nothing...


----------



## timberjet

I know there are guys that use High Temp RTV all the time on this site. I am sure someone will be along to help you out. Keep bumping your post up if you don't get much activity right away. Good luck. timber


----------



## backtothebush

thanks timber


----------



## addertooth

I would be tempted to let is cure for 72 hours, then do a high-temperature meatless smoke to drive out the remaining aromatics and other bad stuff.  It may not be food grade, but it is rated for being used in a home for uses like sealing fireplace gaps.  It if outgassed with really toxic stuff, it would not be rated for that application.


----------



## timberjet

It seems like I remember some discussion about how once RTV cures all the bad stuff is gone but I could be wrong. Have you tried searching the search bar at the top of the page?


----------



## nptwnsmkr

I, by no means claim to know much about it- I just looked at the MSDS and passed the info on. 300 seemed to be the degree at which toxicity becomes an issue. I'm sure you'll find guys here that have much more knowledge than I do on the subject.


----------



## timberjet

Permatex 81160 high temp red is what I was thinking of. I had written it down for future use. That is what other folks have recommended on here. Now weather it is safe or not I have no idea, but it is used by a lot of folks for that application. Is there any reason you could not just use JB Weld? There again I don't know if that is safe either. I would think you can get that stuff at Canadian Tire or any auto parts house.


----------



## grillmonkey

I don't know about the red silicone, I use this stuff; VersaChem MEGA BLACK OEM HIGH-TEMP SILICONE GASKET MAKER.

In section 1 of MSDS it states, "When cured, these products are not hazardous."

http://www.whatsinproducts.com/files/brands_pdf/1334881927.pdf

You can get it at parts stores, ebay or amazon.


----------



## grillmonkey

And the color will match your smoker. Unless you're going to paint it red.


----------



## backtothebush

thanks timber


timberjet said:


> Permatex 81160 high temp red is what I was thinking of. I had written it down for future use. That is what other folks have recommended on here. Now weather it is safe or not I have no idea, but it is used by a lot of folks for that application. Is there any reason you could not just use JB Weld? There again I don't know if that is safe either. I would think you can get that stuff at Canadian Tire or any auto parts house.


JB Weld contains Benzene. definitely not safe


----------



## addertooth

Benzene is bad stuff, but it's boiling point is 176 F.  A meatless high-temp smoke will boil off all the remaining benzene.


----------

